# mystery color expression on homer squab from deroy cock on spread brown hen



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

This one has me confused. Looks almond at a glance but has rec. red flights and reddish tail band, of which no almond I've ever raised has had. As I listed in the heading, the father is deroy check (from a het. brown almond cock and a brown t-check kite hen) and the mother is spread (likely homozygous) brown bar (from a frill stencil spread bar cock and a spread brown bar hen). I'd be interested to know if any one has seen this before, and what it is genetically. Thanks


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Tmaas,

she looks barless brown.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The lighting of the pic is poor. I'll try to get a better pic later. The flights on the bird are very much rec. red in appearance. I'm sure neither parent carries barless so barless isn't not really possible.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

He's this pigeon born short down?

If the mother is homozygous for spread,he's spread.

Is the mother split for rr? This squab look as a poor rr.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

jabadao said:


> He's this pigeon born short down?
> 
> If the mother is homozygous for spread,he's spread.
> 
> Is the mother split for rr? This squab look as a poor rr.


I don't know if this bird was short downed or not. I've been a little lax in recording that info since many of my young birds are short downed. 

The mother is bred from a family of birds that are spread and haven't produced a non spread in many generations so is likely **** spread but not guaranteed. 

The mother is het rr. 

I'm pretty sure the pictured bird is rr but don't know if it's deroy or some other mutant or generations combination. If barless was a possibility I'd presume barless derogatory but there isn't any barless in either parents ancestry for at least four generations. I also don't own any grizzle birds so that's not a possibility either. Unimproved rr birds do occur in the mother's family so that explains the visible tail band to some degree, although I wouldn't expect it on a spread bird, and the washed out wing shield has me confused.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Mystery bird*

I think you are looking at Deroy. If it is a cock bird, the brown maybe influencing the tail bar and a flights. I think it will look similar to the bird below except that I believe he is hetero for grizzle. The tail bar still shows although his flights are washed out. I have had a couple of rollers come out very close to the same except that their tail bar has turned to an ash expression except right at the tip their tails are a darker gray.


----------

